# isEmpty()



## mr.freeze (4. Mrz 2009)

Hallo, 

ich würde gerne die Funktion isEmpty() benutzen.
funktioniert nur nicht bei mir.
liegt das an der Version ? habe es auch mit string (bla == "") versucht, geht auch nicht!

[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]if(!jTAlter.getText().isEmpty()){
           try
           {              
              int iAlter = Integer.parseInt(jTAlter.getText()); 
              ......
           }
}[/HIGHLIGHT]

habe unter dem java-ordner folgende dateien stehen:

```
jdk1.5.0_14
jre1.5.0_14
jre6
```

gruß


----------



## SebiB90 (4. Mrz 2009)

sicher das der String leer ist?
Vllt sind da leerzeichen drin. Daher versuchs mal mit getText().trim().isEmpty()


----------



## mr.freeze (4. Mrz 2009)

ja ich habe ja nix eingetragen in dem jTextField

der zeigt mir da schon einen Fehler an
sprich ist rot unterstrichen


----------



## SlaterB (4. Mrz 2009)

> habe es auch mit string (bla == "") versucht

wenn überhaupt, dann bla.equals("") oder besser "".equals(bla), um NullpointerException bei bla == null zu umgehen

> der zeigt mir da schon einen Fehler an

den Fehler willst du nicht nennen?


----------



## 0x7F800000 (4. Mrz 2009)

Bist du dir sicher dass du auf Identität mit == prüfen willst, statt den Inhalt der strings mit equals() zu vergleichen?
[edit: goddamnit, dichter verkehr hier^^]


----------



## mr.freeze (4. Mrz 2009)

.equals("") is gut

und was ist mit isEmpty()
das müsste doch auch funktionieren

gruß


----------



## SlaterB (4. Mrz 2009)

müsste, stimmt


----------



## 0x7F800000 (4. Mrz 2009)

vielleicht ist im bla zuviel whitespace... dann müsste es aber mit trim() doch noch klappen. Oder vielleicht sind da nicht darstellbare zeichen drin, die gar nicht gezeichnet werden?

[wegeditiert, sorry]


----------



## mr.freeze (4. Mrz 2009)

schau ma hier :
http://docs.codecharge.com/studio3/.../html/Components/Methods/Java/DS-isEmpty.html



kann ich den code so lassen, oder hat einer verbesserungsvorschläge.
+ isEmpty() das interessiert mich, warum das nicht funktioniert.

[HIGHLIGHT="Java"]if(!jTAlter.getText().equals("")){
  try
  {              
      int iAlter = Integer.parseInt(jTAlter.getText()); 
      if(iAlter >= 1 && iAlter <= 100)
      {
             jLMeldung.setText("Danke für Ihre Eingabe. Ihr Alter ist: " + iAlter + " Jahre");
       }
      else
      {
            JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(this, "Gültiger Bereich 5-99!");
      }
   }
   catch(Exception error)
   {
           JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(this, "Bitte geben Sie eine Zahl ein!");
   }           
} 
else
{
      JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(this, "Bitte geben Sie ihr Alter ein!");
}[/HIGHLIGHT]


----------



## ARadauer (4. Mrz 2009)

jdk 1.5 reicht nicht...


```
/**
     * Returns <tt>true</tt> if, and only if, {@link #length()} is <tt>0</tt>.
     *
     * @return <tt>true</tt> if {@link #length()} is <tt>0</tt>, otherwise
     * <tt>false</tt>
     *
     * @since 1.6
     */
    public boolean isEmpty() {
	return count == 0;
    }
```


----------



## mr.freeze (4. Mrz 2009)

ah das habe ich mir gedacht!

danke dir!


----------



## 0x7F800000 (4. Mrz 2009)

```
String x="";
		if(x.isEmpty()){
			System.out.print("empty");
		}
```
funktioniert wunderbar.

Ich bin vier, wer seid ihr, wie heißt ihr?^^


----------

